# alerjik



## Icetrance

Hello,

I don't understand what the "k" means in "alerjik" in the sentence:

_Alerjik bir çinim var_.

Does the "k" make "allergy" an "adjective"? 

Aren't they saying?: _I have skin allergies_ (more literally, "I have a skin that is allergic").

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## Rallino

That's a loan word mate ^^

Either _allergic (EN)_ or _allergique (FR)_

I think we took it from French.

Back to our sentence:
_
Alerjik bir çinim var._

That doesn't make sense.  _Çini _is a porcelaine plate or a vase that has aesthetical paintings on. It doesn't fit the context. Are you sure that you didn't misspell?


----------



## Icetrance

Sorry, I meant:

_Alerjik bir cildim var._

Allergy = alerji


----------



## dawar

"I have a skin that is allergic"

This is the exact translation. So "alerjik" for "allergic".

And we would say : "Cildimde alerji belirtileri var"

"I have symptoms of allergy on my skin"


----------



## Icetrance

dawar said:


> "I have a skin that is allergic"
> 
> This is the exact translation. So "alerjik" for "allergic".
> 
> And we would say : "Cildimde alerji belirtileri var"
> 
> "I have symptoms of allergy on my skin"


 
Teşekkür ederim
**


----------



## e174043

I dont agree with dawar. Since,  "Cildimde alerji belirtileri var " has different meaning. I mean , it means "There are some allergic symptom on my skin." but "Allerjik bir cildim var" means than I have  such a fragile, sensitive skin that everything can influence it.


----------



## Rallino

e174043 said:


> I dont agree with dawar. Since,  "Cildimde alerji belirtileri var " has different meaning. I mean , it means "There are some allergic symptom on my skin." but "Allerjik bir cildim var" means than I have  such a fragile, sensitive skin that everything can influence it.



According to TDK, a skin can't be _alerjik_. Alerjik means something that causes allergy. I guess: _Hassas bir cildim var _would be the safest translation.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

"Alerjik" is an adjective and adopted from French (allergique).
It means "relating to or caused by an allergy".
alerjik rinit - allergic rhinitis
alerjik belirtiler - allergic symptoms
alerjik cilt - allergic skin

We use "Alerjik/Hassas bir cildim var." very often in daily conversations meaning that "My skin is allergic to almost everything"


----------



## dawar

e174043 said:


> I dont agree with dawar. Since, "Cildimde alerji belirtileri var " has different meaning. I mean , it means "There are some allergic symptom on my skin." but "Allerjik bir cildim var" means than I have such a fragile, sensitive skin that everything can influence it.


 
It is possible to have allergy symptoms on your skin :

You eat tomato. but you are allergic to tomato. Your skin becomes red. So you have symptoms of allergy on your skin...

As Rallino told, we can't say about an organ (skin is an organ) that it is allergic. Only a person could be allergic


----------



## e174043

That's actually what I said. Actually we cannot say " allerjik bir cildim var".It has no meaning and  I've been trying  to guess what "allerjik bir cildim var" can  mean.But I'm sure "Allerjik bir cildim var." does not mean " There are some allergic symptoms on my skin." My guess is closer than yours.


----------



## Icetrance

e174043 said:


> That's actually what I said. Actually we cannot say " allerjik bir cildim var".It has no meaning and I've been trying to guess what "allerjik bir cildim var" can mean.But I'm sure "Allerjik bir cildim var." does not mean " There are some allergic symptoms on my skin." My guess is closer than yours.


 
"_Alerjik bir cildim var"_ has no meaning? But people do say it and understand it, though (or am I imagining things?)__


----------



## Rallino

Icetrance said:


> "_Alerjik bir cildim var"_ has no meaning? But people do say it and understand it, though (or am I imagining things?)__



Oh we DO use it. And it doesn't even sound bad to my ears. But in my personal opinion, it's not a very correct usage.^^


----------



## dawar

Rallino said:


> Oh we DO use it. And it doesn't even sound bad to my ears. But in my personal opinion, it's not a very correct usage.^^




It is a popular but not correct usage as you told.

We should say "atopik dermatit" or "atopik ekzema"  

http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atopik_dermatit

By the way it's the same in english :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atopic_eczema


----------



## e174043

Icetrance said:


> "_Alerjik bir cildim var"_ has no meaning? But people do say it and understand it, though (or am I imagining things?)__


 
We don't say "Allerjik bir cildim var." Instead of this, we say "Hassas bir cildim var." I'm sure the other answers are not correct. If you say that " Allerjik bir cildim var.", we can understand what you want to imply but, it sounds wierd to me. 
And if you want to say "I have an   allergy on my skin.", you should say "Cildimde allerji var." but we generally do not say "cildimde", I mean, we say "Allerjim var."


----------



## DeepBlueSea

I always google it and see it for myself


----------



## Icetrance

e174043 said:


> We don't say "Allerjik bir cildim var." Instead of this, we say "Hassas bir cildim var." I'm sure the other answers are not correct. If you say that " Allerjik bir cildim var.", we can understand what you want to imply but, it sounds wierd to me.
> And if you want to say "I have an allergy on my skin.", you should say "Cildimde allerji var." but we generally do not say "cildimde", I mean, we say "Allerjim var."


 
Thank you. I believe that "Allerjik bir cilim var" is not correct, but I think people do say it. "Hassas" is more correct.


----------



## dawar

Icetrance said:


> Thank you. I believe that "Allerjik bir cilim var" is not correct, but I think people do say it. "Hassas" is more correct.


----------



## e174043

Icetrance said:


> Thank you. I believe that "Allerjik bir cilim var" is not correct, but I think people do say it. "Hassas" is more correct.


 You're definetely right.


----------

